# F2L Scrambler - Provides randomized scrambles for all 41 F2L cases from all 4 angles



## JayT (Jun 28, 2016)

https://sourceforge.net/projects/f2l-scrambler/

Download the .zip, unzip it and find the executable F2LScrambler.jar inside the 'dist' folder to run the program.

This is a small simple program I decided to make, because I thought it would be useful for practicing F2L cases, particularly when you're trying to practice recognition for similar cases in the BL and BR positions. (ie. practicing recognition for cases 33-36 in BR)

The program provides 20 randomized scrambles of roughly 7-11 turns in length for all of the basic F2L cases from every angle. Soon I will also update it to include useful/common variations where the piece is adjacent/diagonal to the matching slot. You can select single or multiple cases at once and the program will randomly generate scrambles for those selected cases. I've also included a suggested solution for how I would solve each case.

Let me know if you find this at all useful, or if you find any bugs. No doubt there will be, since I am a novice programmer (essentially learned Java from scratch over the last couple days, to make this).

Changelog: 

v.1.2:
added 12 new variations of cases 31-36 (BR)/(BL)
added 'clear selected' button (<-)
added running count for scrambles
added 'double click to move/clear' functionality
fixed minor bug with 'move-all' button whereby case 1 would not be included in generated scrambles.


v.1.1:
added 'move all' button
improved image scaling quality


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 28, 2016)

how do you add multiple cases to the selected f2l cases list? manually adding every single one one at a time is way too time consuming and tedious


----------



## JayT (Jun 29, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> how do you add multiple cases to the selected f2l cases list? manually adding every single one one at a time is way too time consuming and tedious


I'll add multiple selection soon, and probably a 'select all' button.


----------

